# Female Fights



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

So those of you who have followed my posts know that I chose not to breed.well...lol I was given a pregnant rat and I now have ten babies. The mom is fighting my other female pretty hard and I'm scared of her getting hurt. Should I be quarantining the mother and babies from other rats? I only have one other female so I don't wanna house her alone. If I need to remove her I would be getting her a friend. In any case is removing the other female necessary? Or do you think everything will work out ok? This surprise litter came out of literally nowhere but I kind of knew she was pregnant....however when I asked the person I got her from he assured me he separated the males and females at an appropriate time......that was a lie lol. Also if anyone is in NYC and wants some rattos in a few months they will need homes and will be thoroughly socialized. Free.i would never charge for these babies. However I would like to see what set up you plan to keep them in before giving them to you. Thank youuuu I hope to hear some advice because I'm so goddamn lost lol it's a good surprise but I was NOT ready. Ten babies btw. Also is there anything I should do to ensure their wellbeing? I know mom does most of the work


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Definitely! Separate momma and babies from the rest!!

Give mom dark greens and scrambled eggs and once babies have their eyes open take the momma away from the babies once a day so she can rest. (if the babies will allow it) Also, give the mom broccoli (thanks @_dizzy_ )


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Give the momma some cashews every now and then. It helps with milk production. You definitely should separate the two females, stressed mom's can eat their babies.


----------



## Creepy McSteezerson (Dec 30, 2020)

I've been giving greens since the beginning but eggs and cashews were new to me babies are doing well wish I knew how to include a photo they finally got fur


----------

